# Confused



## Gwimb (7 mo ago)

Will a 8n that is12 volt system run without the alternator on tractor


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Goodf Morning Gwimb, welcome to the forum.

Yes, it will start and run as long as the battery has enough juice.


----------



## Gwimb (7 mo ago)

I put a completely new distributor assy on the case of the old one was cracked in two places. I did it exactly like it was shown to me on a trusted tractor geek. New plugs wires all of the tune up parts. It started before I could even get my thumb off the plunger ran so smooth better than I ever heard it run before. It ran about 30 seconds and died and wouldn’t restart. I pulled it back off and the points were shut together and wouldn’t move apart so I set them at .0025 thousandths and reinstalled again the same thing started instantly ran perfect for about the same time and died. Pulled it back off and the same thing. I then noticed that the angle of the stud on the plate and the end of the point were at an odd angle not making flat face to face contact I tried moving the the the points assy to make flat contact but you can’t. Since it brand new I didn’t want to mess with it anymore so the company didn’t have a reason to deny me a different on. I don’t think it’s out of time cause there’s no back fire or slow turning over just popped right off and ran so smooth for that short time. Should I ask for a different one. ???


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Just guessing here friend, but if the points closed up on you twice in mere seconds, the quality of the contact set is highly suspect. Unless the cam lobes are rough and damaging the rubbing block, then the block itself must be junk. Before crying warranty, I think I'd be inclined to try a better set of points. Much of what's sold these days in the way of ignition parts is junk right out of the box. When you stated "completely new distributor" quality came to mind immediately. Hopefully it is just the points set, and not something to do with alignment of the breaker plate and cam lobes. 

Personally, When I need points I use Blue Streak brand from local NAPA store if available.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The point gap setting is .025".


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

A 12 volt system on a 8N needs a strong resister before the coil to stop the points from burning and sticking, as they are only meant for 6 volt, unless you put on a side distributer to replace the one on the front of the engine.


----------



## Harleyron74 (May 31, 2020)

You could just put a Pertronix1247 ignitor and be done with point's problems forever! 
Amazon has the kit for $107.99 which I think is quite reasonable for never having to deal with a point set again.


----------



## JLSteiner (Aug 6, 2017)

Harleyron74 said:


> You could just put a Pertronix1247 ignitor and be done with point's problems forever!
> Amazon has the kit for $107.99 which I think is quite reasonable for never having to deal with a point set again.





Harleyron74 said:


> You could just put a Pertronix1247 ignitor and be done with point's problems forever!
> Amazon has the kit for $107.99 which I think is quite reasonable for never having to deal with a point set again.


Agree if it will fit the 8N then it is the way to go.


----------

